# UP BluRay movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51V%2Beipy8-L._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]
*UP BluRay Movie review*

As with all Pixar/Disney movies there is a high expectation of quality, UP delivers once again. 

UP turned a new leaf by making it much more personal and real. There are several points throughout the movie that tugs at your heart strings and even makes you feel all warm and fuzzy. 

Carl Fredericksen (voice by Ed Asner) is an old retired balloon sales man who has wanted to travel to see Paradise Falls in South America but never gets the chance to do so with the love of his life, his wife befor she passes and now realizes that he must get away or spend the rest of his life watching time pass by. A knock on his front door and a bad reaction to a construction worker changes all that.

There were a couple of times during the movie that I found myself thinking "ok now lets get moving with the story" as they seemed to get hung up on meaningless stuff. But it only lasts a few minutes and again picks up the pace. 

I have not viewed the extras but the 4 disc pack has a second BluRay disc full of extras including an 8 part documentary on the wilds including the Paradise Falls in South America in HD. I will add more to this after I have viewed them tonight.

The 4 disc pack also includes the standard DVD and a digital copy for the iPod or other meda device.

Video: :5stars:

There were many times where the line between real and animated was blurred, I had to take two or three close looks to make sure that they really were animated and not the real thing. Pixar needs to be given more recognition for the hard work they put into the detail of not only the characters but the backgrounds. 








As with most BluRay movies the quality was superb with great color and contrast.

Audio: :4stars:

DTS MA 5.1

This movie used the surround channels very well but did not have a lot of low end punch there is a thunderstorm that really hit hard and a part where they are being chased by a pack of dogs that had some low end hits but other than that it was fairly subdued. I thought that the soundtrack was very good full of music that added to the feel of the scene. 


Over all UP is a great family movie and even if you dont have children it is entertaining and a great addition to a collection.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: UP BlyRay movie review*

Nice review. I agree that Pixar does excellent work and has set the bar to a high level when it comes to animation. I just ordered my BD copy of UP and very much looking forward to watching it.

Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: UP BlyRay movie review*

Unfortunately both the robot movie and Up *literally* put me to sleep :doh: If not for the sound effects, I would have been out cold until the end of each.

It's a shame, as The Incredibles is one of my favorite movies, animated or not. It seems Pixar probably won't attempt another movie of that style again.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: UP BlyRay movie review*



SteveCallas said:


> Unfortunately both the robot movie and Up *literally* put me to sleep :doh: If not for the sound effects, I would have been out cold until the end of each.
> 
> It's a shame, as The Incredibles is one of my favorite movies, animated or not. It seems Pixar probably won't attempt another movie of that style again.


The robot movie? Wall*E? And UP put you to sleep!!! Is that good or bad?

* Steve, what kind of display do you have? And is your couch too comfortable perhaps?


----------

